# Apriot cockapoo puppies??



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have been searching and researching for a while for my 1st cockapoo and now I feel the time is right for my family. The problem I am having is that I don't seem to be able to find any breeders with any apriot pups :-(
I know it might sound like I am being picky just wanted an apriot bitch pup but I have been waiting so long, I don't just want to give up on what I truly want.

Any help on breeders with or expecting an apriot litter, I would really appreciate it.

Many thanks

JC xx


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to say I am from Essex but I am willing to travel.

Thanks

JC x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi JC,

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

My name is Turi – my boyfriend Marcus and I brought home our first dog, an apricot Cockapoo, at the end of February. Saffi is beautiful and we’re loving having a dog. There is more information on my blog which can be accessed via my signature. 

There are a fair few commercial and hobby breeders who will have apricot puppies for sale. First things first, however, you need to decide what cross you want. There are three main ‘types’ of Cockapoo:

English Show Cocker x Poodle
English Cocker from working lines x Poodle
American Cocker x Poodle.

Each ‘type’ produces a different look and can have varying degrees of energy levels. More often than not the Poodle sire is a Miniature Poodle but sometimes the smallest Poodle type, a Toy, is used for a smaller Cockapoo. 

Once you have decided which ‘type’ you want we’ll be able to direct you in your search in order to find a breeder who has done the relevant health tests and who raises the puppies in a way you’re happy with. The bare minimum of health testing is a test called PRA – an eye disease that can lead to blindness. 

I hope this helps and I look forward to hearing more about your search!

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi JC,

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

My name is Turi – my boyfriend Marcus and I brought home our first dog, an apricot Cockapoo, at the end of February. Saffi is beautiful and we’re loving having a dog. There is more information on my blog which can be accessed via my signature. 

There are a fair few commercial and hobby breeders who will have apricot puppies for sale. First things first, however, you need to decide what cross you want. There are three main ‘types’ of Cockapoo:

English Show Cocker x Poodle
English Cocker from working lines x Poodle
American Cocker x Poodle.

Each ‘type’ produces a different look and can have varying degrees of energy levels. More often than not the Poodle sire is a Miniature Poodle but sometimes the smallest Poodle type, a Toy, is used for a smaller Cockapoo. 

Once you have decided which ‘type’ you want we’ll be able to direct you in your search in order to find a breeder who has done the relevant health tests and who raises the puppies in a way you’re happy with. The bare minimum of health testing is a test called PRA – an eye disease that can lead to blindness. 

I hope this helps and I look forward to hearing more about your search!

Turi x


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello Turi, 

I didn't know there was such a difference between them.

Do you think you could point me in the right direction to find out aboutthe differences.

Many thanks 

JC X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi JC

Another thought is that apricot pups don't always stay apricot, so if apricot is very important to you you would need to check the poodle's colour lines. Apricot is typically a fading colour - although can sometimes deepen, again depending on its parents. Would you be prepared for the pup to fade to a cream? This often happens as poodle coat colours can change considerably. It will all depend on the strength of colours in the poodle lines. Our pup has apricot markings but the markings on his face and head have faded considerably to a very pale creamy apricot.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

hello we have an apricot puupy and live in Essex, i dont think you are being picky- these pups are a lot of money, so you may as well get what you really want! we got our boy from corrine o connor, near maldon, i know she has another litter , about 4 weeks old, but i am sorry not sure of the colours, if you type in benbela cocker spaniels, you will find her .


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi again JC, 

For ‘real life’ examples do the following searches on the forum:

*English Show-Type x Miniature Poodle*
Laura (L) Izzy – Laura has two Apricot Cockapoos called Izzy and Poppy (from Anzil in Liverpool)
Wellerfeller – Karen has a black Cockapoo called Weller (from Topmac in Essex)
Milliedog – Julie has a black roan Cockapoo called Millie (from Sylml in Lincolnshire)

*English Working-Type x Miniature Poodle*
Michaelwatson54 – Mike has two Cockapoos called Alfie & Milo (from Jukee Doodles in Lincolnshire)
Me! I have Saffi (from Broadreach Dogs in Cambridgeshire)
Lola24 – Katie has a brown pup called Lola that she bred herself

*American x Miniature Poodle*
Jedicrazy – Clare has a black Cockapoo called Obi (not sure where Obi is from?!)
Lady Amanda – Amanda has a blonde Cockapoo called Lady who is in Canada. 

In terms of the differences there is a section here on my blog: http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/our-year-long-cockapoo-search/

We went for a working type. They can be high maintenance as they’re historically used to having a ‘job’ to do but tend to be more biddable and working Cockers have generally been bred for health and temperament as opposed to show Cockers who have been bred to reach a standard. Be warned though, this is a highly disputed subject! 

Other links that may be useful in your search:

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/
http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/

Hope this helps!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I have an light apricot pup fro Sylml in Lincolnshire, but he was cream when we chose him at 1 day old. Started to change about 3 weeks. Checkout some of my previous posts to see 'George'


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi JC

I have an apricot boy 'Ted' he came from the same breeder as Saffi. Ted started off mainly apricot, he's a year old now and as the fur grew through it did become more cream coloured, but you can still see patcehs of apricot on his back and ears.

Good luck with your search, they are worth waiting for.


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi I am from Essex and picked up my cockerpoo boy from colnevalleycokerpoos.com in Colchester nearly two weeks ago now ! Joe is a brilliant breeder if you give him a call he might be expecting a litter soon who knows if you go on the website an go on the for sale then scroll down to puppies from previous litters there's a picture of three cockapoo puppies and my Bertie's colouring is similar to that of the apricot in the picture! He is a miniature poodle x working cocker and is a bundle of joy and have been very happy with the process with joe the breeder and Bertie I hope this helps x


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, I got my apricot pup from Sylml on Good Friday. She has a red show cocker mum and apricot poodle dad. The litter we got Flo from were either apricot or red and there were 8 of them! I think Sylml had waiting lists of people who were after specific colours.


----------



## jogary (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. We got our beautiful, apricot cockapoo from Rosedale Doodles. It's in Preston so a bit of a trek for you but they have apricots available next month. If you google their name and go to 'litters ready now' there is a photo of the apricot and cream litter. Good luck finding the right puppy!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't help with puppies but I just wanted to say you are not being picky. We wanted a red boy and were really lucky to find Dexter almost immediately. Good luck & fingers crossed 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kkdnfi
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome 
Not being picky at all, I was the same  Wanted apricot both times, but first one was a golden/apricot that has faded to a creamy colour in most places only leaving areas like the ears darker, and then wanted a dark apricot second time and got that as well 

My girls are from Anzils, as others have said it depends on the 'type' you would like and also the shade of apricot, Anthony has quite a lot of paler apricot puppies (like what my Izzie was) but not as many darker ones, although does have a few.

Hope that helps, if you have any questions just ask


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi JC
Looks like a lot of helpful advice of where to look. Happy hunting 

Turi, you're amazing, i swear you must have a spreadsheet for all of us


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

My two girls were both very dark gold/apricot as puppies. Flo lightened but not to cream and is still what I would describe as a light apricot. Remy seems to be darkening to a much deeper gold at the base of her coat though she is still apricot and not red. There are photos here that show how their coats have changed from puppy to adult. The first 8 rows show Flo who was a very dark puppy and the rows after that show Remy and Flo together http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/gallery.html. The adult colour for apricots is difficult to predict. Both my girls have the same dad who has strong apricot/red lines. Good luck with your search.


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Firstly, can I just say thank you very much for all your help,advice and links.

I have got some more researching (not that my husband thinks that is at all possible lol)

We are going to see Joe at Colnevalley cockapoo saturday 

Thanks again and I will keep you posted.

JC x


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you close to Colchester then that's where I'm from good luck


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, very close. I live in Halstead, do you know it?

x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Superb photos of your two girls Mandy


----------



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

we got our apricot bitch from sylml and absolutely adore her. she has some white spots on her head and under her chin but she is just the cutest (although i MAY be a bit biased).


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

You're not being picky! We wanted a chocolate boy so bad! Very lucky to have found Vincent 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi again JC,
> 
> For ‘real life’ examples do the following searches on the forum:
> 
> ...


Sure you didn't mean to forget that lots of us have working/ show cocker with Toy poodle, which Billy is and lots of others on here. 
H x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Woopsie - sorry Toy Cockapoo owners 

Photos of your little ones please!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sure you have all seen enough pics of Billy over the last few months - lol
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

More Billy photos always needed ... 

See him here .. lovely cockapoo  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely selection of cockapoo mixes and colours here which may help ... find the look you like  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, we are also in Essex and got Wynny our apricot poo from Marley Doodles in Gloucestershire. She has only lightened slightly and has darker ears and markings across her back and on her tail. Good luck with your search.


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.

JOJO your link to my website with all the coats and colours is amazing and such a big help. Thank you 

JC x


----------



## jc4mc (Feb 22, 2012)

jc4mc said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> JOJO your link to my website with all the coats and colours is amazing and such a big help. Thank you
> 
> JC x


Obviously mean YOUR website lol lol x


----------

